# Panasonic TC-L37S1 1080p LCD or what?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are fixing up our daughters TV room (running her out of that room) with fitness room. We have been a member of a local gym for over 18 months now and it is getting ridiculously nasty. They are not keeping it clean nor maintaining the equipment, so we are doing our own thing at home. Therefore, the big 61" LED DLP has got to go and will be replaced by a smaller LCD set. We figure 37" will be big enough... and we don't want to spend the farm... this is for a fitness room... mostly watching/listening to news very early in the morning.

Currently looking at the Panasonic TC-L37S1 via ebay. We will actually buy a pair of these, one for the fitness room and one for our daughters bedroom, since she will no longer have her nice TV room with the 61" set. The price comes out to be $579 shipped for each set... and we get 8% cashback right now... net $532 each. Seems reasonable, but thought I would see if anyone else had any other suggestions. No biggie, just checking.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm thinking of picking up another set in that size range for my bedroom and am looking to spend as little as possible for something decent too - I think I'm going to hold out and see what comes along around Thanksgiving. I'm guessing a 32-37" Element, Westinghouse, or low level models from the major players will sell for ridiculously cheap this year. I don't want to go out to the stores, I'm looking for an online deal.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am seeing a few 37" Viore's and Sceptre's at $498 shipped. On 1080p there is not much to match the Panny's at $532 shipped at the moment. BUT... all that could very well change over the holidays. I would not be surprised to see some 720p's at $300 and 1080p's at $400.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

There was an article at audioholics a while back about a new 1080p Westinghouse 42" that just came out and may very well be priced ~$500 for black Friday.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That would no doubt be an excellent deal.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can watch Woot today. They're having a "Woot off" and there's already been 3 TVs. They are refurbs though... :huh:


----------

